# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  Sleeping on your back increases chance of Sleep Parylisis

## snumbers

Sleeping on your back increases chance of Sleep Parylisis.
Ive heard that sleeping on your back increases it but i realy dont know why and im realy confused on the subject. Ive always knew that if you sleep on you back you get some sought of nightmare type dream so i always stay away from sleeping on my back, few times in my past i did and those nightmares are one of the worst experiances in my life.
But why does sleeping on your back help to induce Sleep parylisis. ::?:

----------


## Seeker

Sleep paralysis occurs in any position, even sitting up, so I don't think it is correct to say that sleeping on your back increases your chances.  

Could it be you meant to say that it helps you relax and get into SP easier?  I've found THAT to be true in my case.  The only problem is I usually snap out of it when I catch myself snoring or my wife belts me for snoring.   ::D:

----------


## Alric

It is different for everyone, but most people find it more comfortable to sleep on their sides than on their back. Because sleeping on your back is more uncomfortable for most people, you are less likely to drift off to sleep and miss it all together.

----------


## Catbus

Yeah, it's really all about what position makes you comfortable the most.

----------


## Tarsso

In my case that's true. I don't know why SP occurs more often when I sleep on back, I guess because, in this position, none of the parts of your body touch or cross each other. At least, in the relaxation, this position is usually used for this reason.

----------


## nina

Actually it is true that sleeping in the supine position will increase your chances of experiencing sleep paralysis. It's actually listed as a known cause. I'm not sure exactly why this is...but I'm sure you can find the info somewhere if you're _really_ curious. (google)

----------


## snumbers

so i was right

----------


## Seeker

> so i was right



Yep, at least in some cases.   ::banana::

----------


## TahliaK

I sleep on my back almost all the time, I only started doing this a few months back, I still enjoy sleeping on my side but I also enjoy sleeping on my back, my dad always ust to sleep on his back, thats probably why. I never understood how he liked sleeping on his back till now.

----------


## Catbus

Interesting, from the times I've experimented with WILDing the only times I've achieved any sort of success was when I was laying on my side.

----------


## Flashdance

I only get SPs on my back.

----------


## lVlerciless

Huh, I always sleep on my back, and I hardly get any nightmares or unintended SP.

Anyways, I thought you might have meant when you WILD if you sleep on your back you get more hallucinations, but I guess not...

----------


## LRT

> Ive always knew that if you sleep on you back you get some sought of nightmare type dream



I think I'm going to stop sleeping on my back now.  :tongue2:

----------


## Bizarre Jester

> Sleeping on your back increases chance of Sleep Parylisis.
> Ive heard that sleeping on your back increases it but i realy dont know why and im realy confused on the subject. Ive always knew that if you sleep on you back you get some sought of nightmare type dream so i always stay away from sleeping on my back, few times in my past i did and those nightmares are one of the worst experiances in my life.
> But why does sleeping on your back help to induce Sleep parylisis.



well I always sleep on my back. Maybe the position is easier to relax in for you. Sleeping on your back causes nightmares? Nothing that I've ever heard of.

----------


## nina

> Sleeping on your back causes nightmares? Nothing that I've ever heard of.



Not nightmares...sleep paralysis.

----------


## freakyDreamer

> Ive always knew that if you sleep on you back you get some sought of nightmare type dream so i always stay away from sleeping on my back, few times in my past i did and those nightmares are one of the worst experiances in my life.



I don't know about the other questions, but I don't think laying on your back gives you more or worse nightmares.  It is probably because YOU think so.  If you are scared you will get horrible nightmares when you lay on your back, you will.

----------


## UnderTheBlueOfYourMystery

Adding a poll might help, so people can vote if they have ever experienced SP in any other position. 

In my case I have only experienced SP on my back.

----------


## snumbers

> Adding a poll might help, so people can vote if they have ever experienced SP in any other position. 
> 
> In my case I have only experienced SP on my back.



Im a newbie, dont know how to make polls.... :tongue2: 

Edit: Found out, so vote now..

----------


## Maria92

I sleep on my back. With my arms, I do sort of a King Tut variation...I lace the fingers, place one hand atop another, etc and rest them on my chest. I have no idea why, but I find this position to be very comfortable. ^_^

----------


## Hijo de la Luna

I think that if you are afraid of SP then you might consider this phenomenon to be a nightmare.

----------


## snumbers

most sp's are scary and frightening only in some cases do you get a jolly or happy sp  :tongue2:

----------


## Maria92

> most sp's are scary and frightening only in some cases do you get a jolly or happy sp



It's actually different for everyone, and I've gotten used to the sensation. It actually feels really cool now, when just a month or two ago it freaked me out.  :wink2:

----------


## snumbers

so by what peaple are saying sp at first is scary but grows on you, i might conqure my fears and give it a go  :boogie:

----------


## Maria92

> so by what peaple are saying sp at first is scary but grows on you, i might conqure my fears and give it a go



Yup. The first few attempts for me were freaky as hell, even though I knew that it couldn't hurt me...there is something so incredibly wrong with losing all feeling in your legs. One day, I decided to try a WILD nap. Never fell asleep, but I got some nifty SP. I was hopped up on pain medication at the time, but yeah, hasn't bothered me since. I even use it to some degree to fall asleep faster.  ::D:

----------


## nina

> so by what peaple are saying sp at first is scary but grows on you, i might conqure my fears and give it a go







> Yup. The first few attempts for me were freaky as hell, even though I knew that it couldn't hurt me...there is something so incredibly wrong with losing all feeling in your legs. One day, I decided to try a WILD nap. Never fell asleep, but I got some nifty SP. I was hopped up on pain medication at the time, but yeah, hasn't bothered me since. I even use it to some degree to fall asleep faster.



I've never found SP during WILDs to be frightening in the slightest...the only time I've ever been afraid during SP is when I just randomly woke up into it in the middle of the night...found myself completely unable to move or make a sound, unable to get out of SP, and start hallucinating aliens, ghosts, or dark shadows watching me.  :tongue2:  I have been lucid dreaming for 10+ years...but waking up into SP in the night never fails to frighten me at least a little (though it's only happened a handful of times). You DO get used to it though.

----------


## Clyde Machine

If you're looking for personal testaments, I can say that I have tried getting SP in different positions, the only one working being laying on the back.

----------


## ReachingForTheDream

Seriously. Just do it.

I've never felt SP, never been able to get into SP. And I wish really badly I could just get SP so that I could WILD. Been LDing for what now, like 2 years? Never once in all my attempts have gotten SP. And I'm not even afraid of what would happen. Rather, I'm fascinated and intrigued... and yet still none.

So yea. Don't waste it if you can. DILD is a pain in the ass, I would imagine WILD is much easier and more convenient, and like people said people get used to it. Just do it  :tongue2:

----------


## Puffin

I've never gotten it on my back; my throat ends up feeling all messed-up and I end up drowning in saliva. What a pretty feeling that is.
Rule: if it feels uncomfortable being on your back, don't even bother because you'll be too aggravated to get anywhere!

90% of episodes were on my side, and the other 10 being on my stomach.

----------


## Skillpuss

I believe sometimes we experience SPs without realizing... If your comfortable on your side for example, and wake during paralysis, you may not need to move so you probably just go back to sleep without ever realizing a thing. But if your uncomfortable on your back then when you wake your gonna want to change position immediately thus causing you to realize that you are paralyzed. That is at least the most logical reason I can think of..

----------


## spellbee2

This thread has been inactive for nearly 6 years, and none of the original posters are around anymore. Please don't revive old threads (this is called "necroposting" and is against forum rules) - instead, start a new thread if you wish to discuss this topic.

 :lock:

----------

